# ISO Peanut Sauce Recipe.



## larry_stewart (Jan 30, 2016)

So I went to a Thai restaurant this past week.
Even though it was Thai, it was kind of a mix of many Asian cuisines ( Thai, Chinese, Malaysian...).

As an appetizer, I ordered a fresh spring roll, which basically consisted of various raw veggies ( carrots, lettuce, basil) in addition to thin noodles and strips of flavored tofu,  wrapped in rice paper.

The dipping sauce was listed as Peanut dipping sauce.
What I can definitely say was in the sauce was Peanut Butter, Soy sauce, coconut milk and chopped peanuts.   There was definitely something in there that made it sweet.  Not sure if there was anything else.  It was delicious.

Im just curious if anyone has made this sauce , and if so, what else may have been in it and possible ratios.

Definitely more sweet than salty.
Coconut flavor almost got lost, but just enough that you can detect it ( I almost missed it)

Not sure if its Thai or one of the other Asian cuisines.

***It was a vegan restaurant, so there were no animal products in it***


Also, while Im at it, what is the easiest way to consistency  rehydrate rice paper so its not too soft , and not too hard, and has that chewy texture?   Ive worked with it before, but lacked consistency.

larry


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 30, 2016)

And just to add, the consistency of the sauce was just shy of being pasty.  It was pourable, but with a thick viscousness ( if thats a word) to it.


----------



## creative (Jan 30, 2016)

I haven't made this sauce but a quick google search yielded this recipe (which seems authentic) -
scroll down a bit for the ingredients.

Peanut Dipping Sauce Recipe - Cookie and Kate


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 30, 2016)

I posted my recipe for Thai peanut sauce several years ago. It's very much like your description. The Thai sweet chili sauce makes it sweet and spicy. We love it 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/thai-spring-rolls-and-spicy-peanut-sauce-43904.html

(I think you're thinking of viscosity.)


----------



## msmofet (Jan 30, 2016)

I make home made fried wontons and egg rolls. This is one of the dipping sauces I serve with them and everyone loves it. I don't have exact measurements because I just add and taste till I get it right. 


Soy sauce 
Peanut butter (I used Trader Joe brand which has no sugar. I think PB tastes better without sugar)
Honey 
Rice wine vinegar
Garlic powder 
Toasted sesame oil 
Hot sauce (I used Frank's)
Ground Pepper
(You need to use a blender or stick blender to mix this one)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This is a dressing used for a salad (usually Asian inspired pasta and veggie ingredients) which is kind of thick. It is a blend of many recipes I saw online and mixed and matched till I found a combo we liked.

2/3 cup smooth peanut butter
1/2 cup soy sauce
4 TBS unseasoned rice vinegar
4 cloves fresh garlic 
Hot Chili sesame oil - to taste (about 20 shots) 
(or 1 tablespoon Asian garlic-chili sauce)
2 TBS brown sugar, packed
2 TBS finely chopped fresh ginger root
1/8 tsp red pepper flakes
11 TBS chicken broth
Salt and ground black pepper to taste

Put the peanut butter, soy sauce, rice vinegar, garlic, chili oil, brown sugar, ginger, red pepper flakes, and 3 TBS of chicken broth together in a blender or bowl of a food processer. Blend until smooth. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Thin the dressing to your taste by adding more chicken broth or water. 


I hope this helps. No coconut milk in either but you can add some and experiment. Let me know if this helped.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 30, 2016)

Palm sugar is traditional in Thai recipes.  Brown sugar or muscovado sugar are acceptable substitutes.  

They all have a bit of a molasses undertone.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 31, 2016)

HOISIN SAUCE is used very often in fresh roll dipping sauce.

It adds sweetness and viscosity


----------

